# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ν. Λασιθίου >  Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αγίου Νικολάου

## rukos

Γεια σας,
θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας για να μπορέσω να ξεκινήσω το ασύρματο δύκτιο της πόλης του Αγίου Νικολάου.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, 

Αρχικά ρίξε μια ματιά πώς ξεκίνησαν άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα διαβάζοντας σχετικές θεματικές ενότητες στο forum. 
Μελέτησε επίσης το PlugMeIn κι εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε και να λύσουμε τις όποιες απορίες υπάρξουν.
Παλιότερα υπήρχε ασύρματη δραστηριότητα στη Σητεία... 
Επίσης, ο Ασύρματος Φοιτητικός Σύλλογος Ηρακλείου, μπορεί να σου δώσει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και να μεταφέρει στην πόλη σου σχετική εμπειρία.

----------


## socrates

Ρήξε μια ματιά εδώ... (από μια παλιότερη συζήτηση)

viewtopic.php?p=469696#p469696

Η αρχή είναι το δυσκολότερο μέρος ειδικά αν δεν έχεις κάποιον να σε καθοδηγήσει αλλά όσο μπορούμε από εδώ θα βοηθήσουμε. Βρες συνοδοιπόρους στην περιοχή σου αφού το άθλημα είναι ομαδικό και ο ένας ουσιαστικά ωθεί τον άλλο.

----------


## rukos

Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον, για τις πληροφορίες που μου δίνεται και για την υποστήριξη σας.
Πραγματικά δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον στην πόλη μου αλλά δεν θα τα παρατήσω εύκολα. 
Θα σας πω τι σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω και θα χρειαστώ μερικές ακόμα πληροφορίες.
Έχω ένα παλιό λαπτοπ με 3Gb σκληρό δίσκο και 32 mb ram και σκέφτομαι να το βγάλω στην ταράτσα. Ακόμα ασχολούμαι λίγο με το λίνουξ και θα του περάσω λειτουργικό απο το λίνουξ. Η ταράτσα του σπιτιού είναι δική μου, όπως έχω και έτοιμο δωμάτιο με ρεύμα. Έτσι δεν θα έχω το πρόβλημα που ίσως έχουν κάποιοι άλλοι. Τα ερωτήματα μου είναι:
1. ποια διανομή λίνουξ μπορεί να μπει σε έναν τέτοιο υπολογιστή ώστε να τον κάνω router και να εκπέμπω?
2. με τι προγράμματα γίνεται η εκπομπή?
3. θα χρειαστώ να του βάλω λαν κάρτα με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχει ή θα χρειαστώ άλλη κάρτα και τι?
4. που θα βρω το πιάτο και τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα που μου χρειάζονται?
5. σε άλλο σημείο της πόλης θέλω να φτιάξω access point, τι θα χρειαστώ? θα χρειαστεί να βάλω και εκεί δεύτερο υπολογιστή στην ταράτσα?
αυτά είναι μερικά απο τα ερωτήματα που δεν έχω ακόμα βρει απαντήσεις μέσα στο φόρουμ και γι'αυτο τα ζητώ. Αν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις και δεν τις έχω βρεί σας παρακαλώ να μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας.

----------


## rukos

Μετά απο την δική σας βοήθεια και με οδηγό τις ανακοινώσεις στο φόρουμ μπορώ να πω ότι έφτιαξα ένα πακέτο.
Θα ήθελα πριν το αγοράσω να μου δώσετε τις συμβουλές σας πάνω σε αυτό. Έτσι έχουμε:
Access Point: Ovislink WL5460AP, Feeder 9 dB(2,4Ghz), Δορυφορικό κάτοπτρο offset 80 cm.
Ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## Philip

> Μετά απο την δική σας βοήθεια και με οδηγό τις ανακοινώσεις στο φόρουμ μπορώ να πω ότι έφτιαξα ένα πακέτο.
> Θα ήθελα πριν το αγοράσω να μου δώσετε τις συμβουλές σας πάνω σε αυτό. Έτσι έχουμε:
> Access Point: Ovislink WL5460AP, Feeder 9 dB(2,4Ghz), Δορυφορικό κάτοπτρο offset 80 cm.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Με αυτό το πακέτο που αναφέρεις μπορείς άνετα να συνδεθείς σαν client σε κάποιο άλλο κόμβο, και είναι ότι καλύτερο για κάποιον Client που θέλει να συνδεθεί σε ένα υπάρχων Access Point.
ώμος στο αρχικό σου post αναφέρεις *να μπορέσω να ξεκινήσω το ασύρματο δίκτυο της πόλης του Αγίου Νικολάου* προφανώς πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος κόμβος για να συνδεθείς.
καλό θα είναι να αναφέρεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σε ότι αφορά τους άλλους όπου θα συνδεθείς και τι εξοπλισμός υπάρχει στημένος ώστε να υπάρχει μια καλύτερη εικόνα.

καλή επιτυχία σε ότι ξεκινάς ... 

*---Philip---*

----------


## rukos

Σ'ευχαριστω για την σωστή σου παρατήρηση.
Ας βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια τάξη.
Το access point που αναφέρω παραπάνω, θα το βάλω για να φτιάξω τον κόμβο. Πουθενα δεν έχω βρει γραμμένο πως μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε ένα κομβο.  ::  
Τις κεραίες θα τις βάλω στα γύρω σπίτια για να βλέπουν το σήμα απο τον κόμβο και έτσι να μπορούν να συνδεθούν μαζί του.
Φυσικά αυτές είναι σκεψεις κάποιου που δεν γνωρίζει απο δίκτυα(πόσο μάλλον απο ασύρματα δίκτυα).
Έφτιαξα και ενα σχεδιαγραμμα του τι θέλω να φτιαξω. Μπορείτε να το δειτε και να μου δωσετε λύσεις.

----------


## Philip

Διάβασε προσεκτικά αυτό PlugMeIn
Θα βρεις πάρα πολλά που θα σε βοηθήσουν στο ξεκίνημα σου και στην επιλογή σου στο το τι θα στήσεις.

Κόμβο μπορείς να στήσεις βάζοντας για κεραία μια *omni 8-10 db* και ένα *Ovislink WL5460AP σε Access Point mode*, ο υπολοιπος εξοπλισμος που έχεις αναφέρει προηγούμενος είναι για τους client ( *Access Point: Ovislink WL5460AP, Feeder 9 dB(2,4Ghz), Δορυφορικό κάτοπτρο offset 80 cm*) 
Επίσης να σου επισημάνω ότι εάν για το στήσιμο του κόμβου επιλέξεις 802.11 b συσκευές οι ταχύτητες δεν θα μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν τα 11 Mbits τα οποία θα μοιράζονται όσοι είναι connect.

*---Philip---*

----------


## acoul

καλημέρα,

υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη;

----------


## ALTAiR

Λοιπόν, έχω εξοχικό στην Παχιά Άμμο που βλέπει τον Άγιο Νικόλαο από παραλία μεριά.

Αν υπάρχει ακόμη ενδιαφέρον να έστηνα ένα λινκάκι με Άγιο Νικόλαο και ένα AP αν και δε βλέπω κάτι να βγαίνει από κει λόγω του ότι βλέπουμε στα 145 χιλιόμετρα περίπου τη Σαντορίνη την Ανάφη και την Αμοργό νομίζω! Εκεί ΣΤην Αμοργό από την πλευρά της Αγίας Άννας(βλέπε απέραντο γαλάζιο).  :: 

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=17062 

Κόμβος: Paxeia Ammos #17062

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μετά απο την δική σας βοήθεια και με οδηγό τις ανακοινώσεις στο φόρουμ μπορώ να πω ότι έφτιαξα ένα πακέτο.
> Θα ήθελα πριν το αγοράσω να μου δώσετε τις συμβουλές σας πάνω σε αυτό. Έτσι έχουμε:
> Access Point: Ovislink WL5460AP, Feeder 9 dB(2,4Ghz), Δορυφορικό κάτοπτρο offset 80 cm.
> Ευχαριστώ.



Βασικά αυτό που λες να κάνεις με αυτό τον εξοπλισμό είναι να φτιάξεις ένα κεντρικό σημείο και όλοι να ενώνονται με σένα μέσω μιας κεραίας (Access Point). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δε χρειάζεσαι feeder και πιάτο αλλά μία κεραία omni ή σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις Sector. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι βγαίνει η φάση και στήνεις ένα AP στα 2,4 GHz σε πρωτόκολλο b. Αυτό σημαίνει 11Mbps σύνολο 5,5Mbps Upload και 5,5Mbps Download. Επίσης υποθέτουμε ότι συνδέονται ταυτόχρονα 5 άλλα σημεία μέσω κεραιών στο AP, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχουνε ταχύτητα 5,5/5= 1,1 Mbps έκαστος εκείνη τη χρονική στιγμή.


Μία άλλη υλοποίηση είναι να στήσετε κεραιοστήματα με routers (pc, Routerboardes ή ότι άλλο) και να βγάζετε μεταξύ σας το λιγότερο 2 links κατευθυντικά σε πρωτόκολλο 802.11a με ταχύτητες 55Mbps, δηλαδή 27Mbps Upload και 27Mbps Download. Αυτός είναι ένας κορμός δικτύου. Κάθε κόμβος μπορεί να σηκώσει μετά ένα AP ώστε όποιος συνδεθεί εκεί(client) θα απολαμβάνει 5,5Mbps Upload και 5,5 Mbps Download, αν είναι 2 οι clients του AP θα είναι 5,5/2 και αντίστοιχα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχετε κάτι να μοιράζεστε με κάποιον τρόπο...

Μετά σηκώνετε καποιες υπηρεσίες, προτιμότερο στου πιο σταθερούς κόμβους και σε αυτούς με τα πιο πολλά Links.
Αυτή είναι μια βασική φιλοσοφία για να μπεις στο νόημα του πως στήνεται το δίκτυο.
Ανάλογα την περίπτωση(υπάρχει πληθώρα εξοπλισμού) βάζεις και το αντίστοιχο hardware.

Σκεφτείτε εκεί όσοι είστε τι θέλετε να στήσετε και γιατί και μετά μπαίνουμε στο θέμα της υλοποίησης και με τι εξοπλισμό.

----------

